

VC Compares Fight Against Inequality To Kristallnacht - lingben
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/tom-perkins-liberal-war-one-percent-kristallnacht

======
pedalpete
Am I the only person that finds this an offensive reference?

For those not familiar with Kristallnact
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kristallnacht](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kristallnacht))
it is recognized as the first signal to the coming Holocaust where Jews and
their businesses where the target of violence and vandalism.

Is this really what is happening in San Francisco?

Though I dislike much of how the media portrays the 1% issue, are these people
really 'under-seige'?

What I will agree with is that there is a turning tide, and Tom Perkins may be
on the wrong side of the fence. But anybody who would write that San Francisco
is 'the epicenter of progressive thought', I consider slightly delusional
anyway. I don't think I can consider any part of any country which is tearing
itself apart trying to implement a basic workable public medical system, which
all other 1st world countries seem to have figured out, 'progressive'. Or
where people still argue over issues like 'same sex marriage', 'abortion' and
many other basic civil liberties.

San Francisco may be the centre of the technology world and the leader in that
field, which currently leads the business world, but that doesn't mean they
are 'progressive thought leaders'.

I would think the very thought that they have a 1% which is actively trying to
maintain their wealth at the cost of the rest is also proof of this.

Now, on to my rant about how the media portray's the 1% issue. Personally, I
have no problem with the 1% having 99% of the wealth (or whatever it is), and
I think many people are looking at the issue from the wrong angle. I don't
care how many billions Tom Perkins or anybody else has, as long as the bottom
1-to-10% are living under acceptable conditions. As long as we can agree the
the quality of life for all is being looked after. That should be our goal.
Not just in America, but in all countries. Can we stop focusing on a dollar
difference and start focusing on the suffering of the people at the bottom?

~~~
pjene
No, you aren't. Nearly every commenter on the WSJ site was offended by Mr
Perkins (who we hope is senile, not at evil as his words betray) and by the
WSJ for printing it. It is hard to imagine that the article was printed as
anything but an opportunitistic fanning of backlash against Perkins and his
company, but, there is always Poe's law.

